# Crossing the Rubicon: Off-Road Adventure with an eBike



## James22 (Jan 4, 2019)

Mark could be the poster child for E-bikes.
With his recent heart issues and all...


----------



## honkinunit1 (Jun 6, 2013)

There are a lot of 4x4 roads in the West that are miserable on an MTB, but major fun on an eMTB. For example, Poison Spider, Hell's Revenge, Fins 'N Things in Moab, and Rollins Pass Road, Kingston Peak and Black Bear Pass in Colorado. eMTBs open up thousands of miles of possibilities out here.

Singletrack is fun, too. Colorado is proving that eMTBs are fine on singletrack, by making them legal in places like the state parks and the Jefferson County Open Space trails.

It is only a matter of time until the hysteria around eBikes passes and they are just another bike on the trails.


----------



## albert6 (Jan 6, 2019)

I will pedal...................... or purchase a REAL electric motorcycle....
waste of money on a fake motorcycle


----------



## You_are_pedaling_farther_and_steeper (Jan 7, 2019)

ignorance is bliss


----------



## skippy2 (Feb 2, 2011)

If eBikes allow me to grow a mustache to rival Weir's, I will ride that thing ASAP.


----------



## Wlg1952 (Aug 9, 2016)

I am 66 years old. Right now I am content in riding my mountain bike with in my abilities. There will come a day where an E bike will allow me to continue riding with some diminished strength with age. Also like this article states it will allow me to go to some places that I might shy away from on my current mountain bikes.


----------



## axleworthington (May 3, 2008)

I think E-bikes are fun and great for a lot of people, but there is no getting around the fact that they are "Motorized Vehicles". Therefore, they do not belong on "Non-Motorized" trails.


----------



## csj1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Are Di2-equipped bikes "motorized vehicles" then? They are vehicles with electric motors after all. Since you don't care one bit about the legal definition of the term, which is all that matters, then you can say anything you like.

E-bikes are not "motorized vehicles" in a legal sense but by all means continue to spew your inflammatory rhetoric while pretending to be open minded.


----------

